# ASC Grouper Rates



## kfrycpc (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone have the list for the Medicare ASC Grouper rates?  I've looked everywhere and cannot locate them.  

Thanks in advance.
Kellie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.ascassociation.org/asca/federalregulations/medicarepayments/


----------



## kfrycpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you


----------

